# DAWS need our help!



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

(mods please move if in wrong place)

Hey guys, our local shelter, Danbury Animal Welfare Society has entered in a contest to win a ONE MILLION dollar makeover to help make a better building to care for rescued dogs and cats. As of now, the shelter has to turn animals in need away because they do not have the room for them, the building also needs a new roof, better on site medical facilities, and new fences for the dog areas. Follow the link to the website, and you have to join Zootoo (its free to join, and only takes a minute) once you've joined, you have to check your email to vaidate your joining or else your points wont go to helping the shelter. Every person who joins gives 100 points towards the shelters rank. Out of 950 applicants, DAWS currently sits 29th in the ranks!! A few more votes will help put them in first! It only takes a few minutes to vote, so please help out DAWS!!!

Here's the link:
http://daws. org/

Thanks!!!


----------



## Robsmom (May 18, 2007)

I tried, but it won't accept a Canadian zip code.


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

DAWS is a good rescue organisation. Happy to do so.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

